# Low voltge lighting



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am not convinced they are any better. I think the availability of low voltage Mr-16 bulbs with many different degrees of angle may make them more desirable but other than that they are not better.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

We pipe runners may see things differently Dennis. The advantage for us is not in the fixtures themselves, but in the installation. Around here we can't use romex, only bx. For us, low voltage and remodeling is a much better product. The advantage is in the fishing of the wiring. It's exponentially easier to fish CL2 wire than anything else. 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...d=1023901&p_id=2818&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I was talking about line to fixture , low voltage to socket. But please elaborate on that


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you talking about a fixture with a self contained transformer, then Dennis is right, very little is different. If you talking low voltage under cabinet lighting, for instance LED tape or pucks, this wire makes life easier from a basement mounted transformer to the fixture.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh I agree 100%


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> We pipe runners may see things differently Dennis. The advantage for us is not in the fixtures themselves, but in the installation. Around here we can't use romex, only bx. For us, low voltage and remodeling is a much better product. The advantage is in the fishing of the wiring. It's exponentially easier to fish CL2 wire than anything else.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...d=1023901&p_id=2818&seq=1&format=1#largeimage



So you can run class 2 without conduit???? 

BTW I was assuming low voltage with integral tranies.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Our article 411 in the Chicago code book has nothing like the 411 in the nec. Says nothing about the cl2. But what about 411.5 (2) 

(D) Insulated Conductors. Exposed insulated secondary circuit conductors shall be of the type, and installed as, described in (1), (2), or (3):
(1) 
Class 2 cable supplied by a Class 2 power source and installed in accordance with Parts I and III of Article 725.
(2) 
Conductors, cord, or cable of the listed system and installed not less than 2.1 m (7 ft) above the finished floor unless the system is specifically listed for a lower installation height.
(3) 
Wiring methods described in Chapter 3


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

NEC 725.24 Mechanical Execution of Work. Class 1, Class 2, and Class 3 circuits shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner. Cables and conductors installed exposed on the surface of ceilings and sidewalls shall be supported by the building structure in such a manner that the cable will not be damaged by normal building use. Such cables shall be supported by straps, staples, hangers, cable ties, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable. The installation shall also comply with 300.4(D).


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here in Chicago our article 411 has nothing about cl2 compared to the 2011 NEC. What about 411.5 (2) 
(D) Insulated Conductors. Exposed insulated secondary circuit conductors shall be of the type, and installed as, described in (1), (2), or (3):
(1) 
Class 2 cable supplied by a Class 2 power source and installed in accordance with Parts I and III of Article 725.
(2) 
Conductors, cord, or cable of the listed system and installed not less than 2.1 m (7 ft) above the finished floor unless the system is specifically listed for a lower installation height.
(3) 
Wiring methods described in Chapter 3


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

seabee41 said:


> Class 2 cable supplied by a Class 2 power source and installed in accordance with Parts I and III of Article 725.


I don't have a Chicago code, but this is from you own quote, which sites my quote from the NEC


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes you beat me to it. But in the 2011 NEC it has more dialogue in section 411 than the Chicago code book


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I stand corrected no it does not. It's the same thing it's early lol


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

So basically yes without conduit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> We pipe runners may see things differently Dennis. The advantage for us is not in the fixtures themselves, but in the installation. Around here we can't use romex, only bx. For us, low voltage and remodeling is a much better product. The advantage is in the fishing of the wiring. It's exponentially easier to fish CL2 wire than anything else.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...d=1023901&p_id=2818&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


Almost none of the low volt lighting I do is class 2.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Almost none of the low volt lighting I do is class 2.


Then it's time to switch :thumbsup:

http://www.flexfireleds.com/24v-ultra-bright-warm-white-5m-reel-high-intensity-led-flex-strip-light/


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Mshow1323 said:


> Then it's time to switch :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.flexfireleds.com/24v-ultra-bright-warm-white-5m-reel-high-intensity-led-flex-strip-light/



love those for valance lighting:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> Then it's time to switch :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.flexfireleds.com/24v-ultra-bright-warm-white-5m-reel-high-intensity-led-flex-strip-light/


I work commercial jobs with engineered prints. I don't choose.

Try finding class 2 track lighting or class 2 recessed lighting.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I work commercial jobs with engineered prints. I don't choose. Try finding class 2 track lighting or class 2 recessed lighting.


That's what I meant in this thread low voltage recessed lighting


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*LowVoltage*

It's not that one or the other is better, it's what you can do with them. Low voltage lighting has better beam spreads to accent the objects that you are trying to light. Line voltage is more for general illumination.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

The OP was a very general open question !
Answering it specifically is difficult !

In what way is it better ?

All types of lighting have there own ups and downs !

So it's really a matter of selecting the right one for the job !

The only benefit I can see with 12v halogen type MR16 lamps is 
They can produce a good amount of light from a physically small lamp.

But the lamps produce quite a bit of heat, so don't last too long.


----------

